# Oh oh Vagans!!!



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 13, 2008)

I knew she might be close, but with the recent sacs I kind of forgot about her. So while checking the room over I shinned my flashlight in her hide and she is holding a monster sac! She is a 7" girl so when you see the sac keep that in mind! I think I am going to be over run


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jan 13, 2008)

Sir that is very concerning!! :wall:  :wall:


----------



## scottyk (Jan 14, 2008)

Man, you're on a roll lately. Congrads!!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 14, 2008)

Awesome Ryan....


----------



## Mina (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats, Ryan!!  Vagans are such nice T's, they were one of my first and I just love them.  Here is hoping to see many eggs with legs soon!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 14, 2008)

Mina said:


> Congrats, Ryan!!  Vagans are such nice T's, they were one of my first and I just love them.  Here is hoping to see many eggs with legs soon!!!


If the sac is good there has to be 1000 eggs in there! Guess we will know in 16 days when I pull it!


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jan 14, 2008)

WOW 7" inches!  what do you feed your vagan ? btw congrats you should put this on guines book of record. i hope they all make it to first instar. I was just wondering how long does it takes you to do some maintenance to all of your spider, you probobly have 3000-4000 if my calculation is right.


----------



## Cocoa-Jin (Jan 14, 2008)

The slight glow of her beaddy little eyes in the first pick is really cool...a little scary too.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 14, 2008)

Genei Ryodan said:


> WOW 7" inches!  what do you feed your vagan ? btw congrats you should put this on guines book of record. i hope they all make it to first instar. I was just wondering how long does it takes you to do some maintenance to all of your spider, you probobly have 3000-4000 if my calculation is right.


I don't  have that many, but if I keep getting sacs like this it's not going to be much longer before I do have that many!


----------



## seanbond (Jan 14, 2008)

*congrats*

do you stimulate any kind of weather change with your gravid t's to produce sacs??


----------



## Rathkeaux (Jan 14, 2008)

wow, that is a truly monstrous sack. Congratulations yet again!


----------



## Profkrakatoa (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats Ryan!!  She looks like a good mommy too.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 14, 2008)

seanbond said:


> do you stimulate any kind of weather change with your gravid t's to produce sacs??


With the B. Vagans no I did not do a cool down or anything like that. All I did was mate her and fed her till she sealed herself off in her burrow. Obviously this is different from species to species.


----------



## smof (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations. AGAIN, lol.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 14, 2008)

Time to move to a bigger place, Ryan, those little babies are going to overrun you someday!  I wonder if you can get food stamps for crickets/roaches...


----------



## kitty_b (Jan 14, 2008)

think of me when you're swarmed with babies 

congrats again!


----------



## OTwolfe (Jan 14, 2008)

congrats!!! enjoy all your babies...she looks like a very concerned mom. In the pics she seems to be saying, "what the #$% do you want!? My babies! growl!"


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 14, 2008)

OTwolfe said:


> congrats!!! enjoy all your babies...she looks like a very concerned mom. In the pics she seems to be saying, "what the #$% do you want!? My babies! growl!"


I opened the hide to take those pics, and she webbed it back closed so I would say she wants to be left alone now.  She is a second time mommy so I am confident with her.


----------



## xchondrox (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats man! What is that your third sac in a week? :worship:  lol! Is that the vagan that made those mutts for you?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 14, 2008)

xchondrox said:


> Congrats man! What is that your third sac in a week? :worship:  lol! Is that the vagan that made those mutts for you?


No sir a vagans female was not involved in the mutts. It was a vagans MM.


----------



## chaoshybrid6 (Jan 15, 2008)

make sure you keep us posted about when they go on the market :drool:


----------



## dtknow (Jan 17, 2008)

Whats up with you and monster Brachys? I thought vagans maxed out at 5-6 inches?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have her next to a ruler before she molted. And she was a solid 7".    I just caught a glimpse of the sac from under the tank and its about the size of a   
tangerine!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

And I was really really off on the laid date. The eggs are free rolling in the sac, and there is no way they could have absorbed all that fluid already. So I am thinking she had up to a 2 week jump on me. So I am setting up another incubation setup and taking the sac from her. 

Few 100 Vagans hatching when I least expect it is not something I need right now!


----------



## funnylori (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, she really got you on the date! 

She is so lovely!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ya she did,   I know most dates but this one Ill have to guess. I am about to open the sac now and snap some pics.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh crap...... wow, There are a TON of eggs. I am not kidding. Maybe 1200+. All good eggs not one bad. 
Pics coming.


----------



## funnylori (Jan 17, 2008)

Sweet! What a good mama! Sign me up for some of those!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

And the Regalis slings are popping into eggs with legs 17 days after being laid.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

When you see the eggs, keep in mind they are 2 deep!!! They don't even come close to laying flat in one setup. I am cleaning a second setup now.


----------



## funnylori (Jan 17, 2008)

Holy Shnikeys...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

funnylori said:


> Holy Shnikeys...


Im going to try and count. Lol. That might take me a while.


----------



## funnylori (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm sure you will have an answer by morning... I'm glad I don't have to count those!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

I will have it soon. I am going to use the computer to help me out.


----------



## funnylori (Jan 17, 2008)

Cheater. XD Buwahahahaha!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

funnylori said:


> Cheater. XD Buwahahahaha!


Ok I am going to tell you now that this is going to be higher then I thought.


----------



## funnylori (Jan 17, 2008)

My guess is 1476.  What do I get if I'm right.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

funnylori said:


> My guess is 1476.  What do I get if I'm right.


25 free slings!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have the total and your off by a few.


----------



## funnylori (Jan 17, 2008)

Damn! What's the total?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

Grand total is.........1617!!!!!!!!!


----------



## funnylori (Jan 17, 2008)

I wasn't _that_ far off...  But seriously, that has to be a record for you.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh the vial company is going to love me.   

Yes 1600+ in one sac like a Vagans is a bit shocking.


----------



## funnylori (Jan 17, 2008)

Shocking is an understatement.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

Every sac before this was 500 or more less then this.


----------



## funnylori (Jan 17, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Every sac before this was 500 or more less then this.


:clap: :clap: For the win! No sac envy for you...  :razz:


----------



## funnylori (Jan 17, 2008)

I got a little smilie happy there...


----------



## -Chandler- (Jan 17, 2008)

Cool!!! Congrats!!!!! 

Vagans really look nice.....


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 17, 2008)

Holy crap, Ryan.  Congratulations!  Wow, my jaw about dropped when I saw those eggs...still can't believe that came from a Vagans!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you! I am still a little wowed myself, and my jaw is still on the floor.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 17, 2008)

Heh, I just had a thought...can you imagine what would have happened if you didn't catch the sac in time and *all* those hatched out and were running around the enclosure?  That would be a ton of fun separating, I bet.


----------



## funnylori (Jan 17, 2008)

Truff135 said:


> Heh, I just had a thought...can you imagine what would have happened if you didn't catch the sac in time and *all* those hatched out and were running around the enclosure?  That would be a ton of fun separating, I bet.


 I would hate to be the one to find that...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

That would have been horrible!!!


----------



## DeTwan (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, VERY NICE....that was my Borat impression!

You really think your gonna be able to find homes for all those babies? I mean vagans are really cool and one of the sweetest T out there... mine was so cute before I sold it. When ever I would open its cage it would hold it little butt in the air for me to pet it... man was that spider such a darling, I actually reget selling s/he now. 
If I could only remember who I sold her to???:? :? :? 

I guess I might be able to make room for some


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

IF all 1617 make it I am going to need everyone to take a few


----------



## funnylori (Jan 17, 2008)

IF all 1617 make it, your going to need everybody to take more than just a few...


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 17, 2008)

wow, thats a whole lot of eggs! Congrats, I guess, lol. I'm sure you won't have too hard of a time finding enough people to take a few off your hands.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 17, 2008)

"FREE B.Vagans with the purchase of NOTHING!"   hehehe


----------



## padkison (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow     Congratulations :worship: 

That sac must've had some noticeable heft to it.

Maybe that's how vagans got loose in FL.  Someone down there got a 1000+ sac and got overwhelmed. 

Are you going to try any variations on your rearing technique since you have so many? E.g. a non-swirled batch, cooler temps, etc.


----------



## penny'smom (Jan 17, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> IF all 1617 make it I am going to need everyone to take a few


First of all...   

Second...ok, twist my arm.   

Congrats Ryan!  You also have my sympathies. LOL


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

padkison said:


> Wow     Congratulations :worship:
> 
> That sac must've had some noticeable heft to it.
> 
> ...


No I think I will keep everything the same and see how it goes. But yes Id imagine someone somewhere got 1000+ and freaked out and let them go.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 17, 2008)

Obviously (if that was the case), it wasn't too rough on them if they've been alive and thriving all this time.  
Though, I wouldn't mind if someone let me loose in Florida, either.


----------



## kitty_b (Jan 17, 2008)

i'll also do my part and adopt a few. 

i'll even pay for shipping. :}


----------



## syndicate (Jan 17, 2008)

omg man u got owned by b.vagans lolz!


----------



## verry_sweet (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh wow that’s a very unexpected outcome. Good for you man, that’s great :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 17, 2008)

verry_sweet said:


> Oh wow that’s a very unexpected outcome. Good for you man, that’s great :clap:


I agree it was unexpected.  Now let's see how many make it.


----------



## GForce14063 (Jan 18, 2008)

sweet put me on the list when ready I'll take a quantity of them 

                                  Robert


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 18, 2008)

Man 1600+ vagans my god......Thats awesome bro :clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jan 18, 2008)

funnylori said:


> Shocking is an understatement.


I agree! Who the ......... do you think he is going to ask to help raise them?!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 18, 2008)

TarantulaLV said:


> I agree! Who the ......... do you think he is going to ask to help raise them?!


You already said you would take 1/2, it was your MM don't back out now.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jan 18, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> You already said you would take 1/2, it was your MM don't back out now.


You are so full of it!!   :wall:


----------



## Profkrakatoa (Jan 18, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Every sac before this was 500 or more less then this.


You have singlehandedly cornered the sling market!  And I love the computer "dotted" counting shots - it looks like cupcakes with sprinkles on top!


----------



## Profkrakatoa (Jan 18, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> IF all 1617 make it I am going to need everyone to take a few


You can count on me!  I can tell hub I HAD to take some to help you out!


----------



## scottyk (Jan 18, 2008)

You need to find an empty orange grove now ;P


----------



## Sylvi (Jan 18, 2008)

, Ryan, you are going to be busy!!!! ( 'Do you have a social life?????' or should I ask 'Did you have a social life????' )  It will be 'Buy 1 get 6 free'.  The vagans breeders have the same problem over here I think. I swapped a MM for some assorted slings including 3 Vagans........ 8 little Vagans arrived lol.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 18, 2008)

Had sounds like what is happening. I had a social life lol. It's worth it though, and the busy times are not over powering me yet. So I will keep breeding!


----------



## chandlermonster (Jan 18, 2008)

I didn't realize it was possible to produce so many slings.  You've done a great job.  I hope they all make it to slings and that you put some up for sale or adoption real soon!


----------



## Rain_Flower (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll be more than happy to ride the bus over there and take some off your hands  Or if you ever need any help with all those babies, I'd be happy to do that too, seeing as you live like 15 minutes away...


----------



## chaoshybrid6 (Jan 19, 2008)

kitty_b said:


> i'll also do my part and adopt a few.
> 
> i'll even pay for shipping. :}


I like this idea


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like 99% made it to eggs with legs.


----------



## T Frank (Jan 31, 2008)

Great picture and thanks for the update.


----------



## MizM (Jan 31, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Looks like 99% made it to eggs with legs.


Awwwm, those are some adorable bouncing babies. Have a cigar for each one!:clap:


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 31, 2008)

MizM said:


> Awwwm, those are some adorable bouncing babies. Have a cigar for each one!:clap:


Ha! He'd die from lung cancer before he finished smoking all of them!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 1, 2008)

MizM said:


> Awwwm, those are some adorable bouncing babies. Have a cigar for each one!:clap:


Oh man, and that is only 1/2 of one deli container of them. :wall:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 1, 2008)

You see all those black spots in the photo? Those are eggs that were eaten by the first eggs to pop into eggs with legs. That brings the total number of species I have seen this with to 9. Just a meal of chance I guess, but it's still cool to see eggs with legs eat.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 1, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> You see all those black spots in the photo? Those are eggs that were eaten by the first eggs to pop into eggs with legs. That brings the total number of species I have seen this with to 9. Just a meal of chance I guess, but it's still cool to see eggs with legs eat.


Those pictures are absolutely amazing...

My jaw literally dropped when I saw that pic of them as eggs with legs.  Truly amazing.


----------



## spartybassoon (Feb 1, 2008)

NICE photos, dude!  Enjoy sorting all of those out soon, lol!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Molting in droves now!*


----------



## Vietnamese510 (Feb 13, 2008)

*oH MY!*

WOW thats ssooo coool! alot of those babies lived soo how are you going to keep them all


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 13, 2008)

Vietnamese510 said:


> WOW thats ssooo coool! alot of those babies lived soo how are you going to keep them all


I can't keep all of them! That would be way to many T's!!!!


----------



## Vietnamese510 (Feb 13, 2008)

*f*

i will take some donatiions if you ever decide to give some away haha

when ever they are ready to leave


----------



## padkison (Feb 13, 2008)

I know someone who had a B. albopilosum hatch that put the majority into a 10g tank with a few inches of substrate, dumped feeders in for a year, and then separated the survivors.  Harsh, but mantid breeders do this a lot with certain species.


----------



## WyvernsLair (Feb 13, 2008)

Truff135 said:


> "FREE B.Vagans with the purchase of NOTHING!"   hehehe



He could make a killing... free B vagans you just pay shipping and then include an extra freebie or 3 lolol.


----------

